# R22-100 Stuck at Step 1 of 2



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got a new R22-100 that's stuck on the Step 1 of 2: Checking Satellite Settings. It's been clocking for over an hour.

Any ideas?

This is a new unit that has never booted before. I'm using a Slimline 3 with a WB16 multiswitch. I'm not using BBC's.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would start with unplugging it for at least 15 minutes. During that time, make sure all the connections are tight and if possible, swap another receiver into that spot to make sure it starts properly. 

It could be bad right out of the box, that is possible, but I wonder what's really going on there. 

Oh, and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

So, I swapped the R22 and one of my HR22's. The R22 is still stuck in the same spot. The HR22 boots just fine.

I'll try leaving it unplugged for 15 minutes and see what happens.

Oh, thanks for the welcome (although I've been lurking for almost 2 years).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cthomp21 said:


> So, I swapped the R22 and one of my HR22's. The R22 is still stuck in the same spot. The HR22 boots just fine.
> 
> I'll try leaving it unplugged for 15 minutes and see what happens.
> 
> Oh, thanks for the welcome (although I've been lurking for almost 2 years).


So the R22 shows the problem in two different locations, and the HR22 works in both locations. Pretty much points to a problem with the R22.

Not sure what is available to you on an initial startup, but if you can, make sure that it is correctly set for the type of dish you have.


----------



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much nothing is available as I can't get past the initial step of checking the satellite settings. I looked through a bunch of posts and found someone with a similar problem who tried everything (reformat, download software, etc.) to get his to boot with the same problem.

I tried all of the same - down & record to reformat at startup, 02468 at startup to try and download the software, unplug all cables, etc...

I'm sending it back and getting a new one. 

Thanks for the help,
-Colin


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cthomp21 said:


> Yeah, pretty much nothing is available as I can't get past the initial step of checking the satellite settings. I looked through a bunch of posts and found someone with a similar problem who tried everything (reformat, download software, etc.) to get his to boot with the same problem.
> 
> I tried all of the same - down & record to reformat at startup, 02468 at startup to try and download the software, unplug all cables, etc...
> 
> ...


The problem might be that your R22 isn't configured properly. When it gets stuck, try pressing the EXIT key. If that doesn't work, unplug the unit, disconnect the satellite feeds to it and plug it back in. Now when it stops at "searching for satellite" press EXIT. You should get the option to go directly to the setup menu. Program the settings for the type of dish and multiswitch you have, UNPLUG THE UNIT FROM THE WALL, reconnect the satellite feeds and plug it back in.


----------



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

Update: 

I returned the R-22 and got a new one. The new one is up and running perfectly (even updated itself to the 034C software after running about 30mins).

Thanks for the help.

-C


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Good to hear!


----------

